# Garage Sale Score And A Half..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I had to drive over an hour to get there, but I'd say it was worth it! I got the cars and a small box of track for $10!! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> I had to drive over an hour to get there, but I'd say it' was worth it! got the cars in a box of track for $10!! Whoo hoo


I..."HATE" U.......ROFLMAO!! :thumbsup:
Congrads!!!!
green w/envy...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You lucky dog!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

GREAT score! Renews the faith that good cars are still out there!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Guy said he hasnt touched them in almost 30 years.. Theyre so incredibly nice! Not a single wheel well is cut.. Mako is the only one with any sort of window post issue and theyre only showing a stress mark, not broken.. And so far, only the Falcon has split screw posts.. Not sure why, but most of the chassis were stripped bare and then had the bodies put back on. All the parts for them are here, so Im kinda wondering if he played with them like they were Hotwheels.. Perhaps his track didnt work?? Its like a little time capsule..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW ! ....don't you feel guilty for robbing the poor guy !? 
Congrats- quite the theft...err- I mean Score :thumbsup:


----------



## donj4 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Score*

Hey you give the guy what he wants for the items and don't haggle him lower then nobody can complain. Good deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> WOW ! ....don't you feel guilty for robbing the poor guy !?
> Congrats- quite the theft...err- I mean Score :thumbsup:



Was listed amongst the items in a garage sale ad on Craigslist so I emailed to find out how much they were asking so I didnt waste the 3 hour trip if it was too much. Guy said $10.. I couldnt get there fast enough this morning thinking someone for sure would beat me to them.. Walked up there, grabbed the box, paid for it and never even opened the pit kit until i got back in my car..lol Was very pleased with my purchase to say the least


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh man, that's SWEET!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

So you spent more in gas than on the cars? Yeah I think you still did OK........LOL


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

The Black w/white stripes Ferrari looks like it was factory painted black over tan.. Ive seen other cars listed on eBay as being factory painted. Does anyone know how commonly that was done, and which cars it was done to?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a nice score.

As for the Fer "rare" ee, lets see a pic of the top using the glare of the light to highlight flaws. 

They did plenty of black sprays, but I havent seen that many black 250's. Really good black lacquered examples are rare due to the delicate nature of black lacquer and of course being played with by little boys with the need for speed... lololol.You'll never find "peel" on an original. A good macro shot of the bottom also helps for identifying factory sprayed cars. They didnt waste a lot of paint.

Heavy overspray doesnt mean it wasnt a factory black beauty, but it does indicate that it may have been retouched. Another indicator is a difference in the play wear between the stripes and the body color.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

See what you think.. Ive never had a factory painted car so I couldnt tell ya one way or the other. Just doesnt look to be the work of a kid with his trusty rattle can to me so I assumed it wouldve came like that out of the box..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great AW score!!!! :thumbsup:

"Prince of Finds"????


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice find! You did really well!:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

rdm95, 

I'm very happy for you. I passed by a huge yard sale today. Just didn't want to stop the car. Nice to know stuff is still out there.

Randy.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NICE HAUL!!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

You should feel horrible posting that steal, you know how many "awwwwwwwww damn, why can't I find stuff like that" groans you caused.

And I don't have the eyes of Bill, but that black Ferrari looks pretty much top notch.

like Marty said, it's nice to know theres still stuff out there.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Im waiting for the day I manage to convince a buddy of mine to sell me all of his old slot cars.. I remember playing over at his house when we were kids so I know how many cars he had..it was hundreds! I cant remember what they all were but I know they were mostly T-jets & AFX bcz he didnt care much for the Tycos like I did. Hes been a Mopar lover all his life so im sure he has more than a few old Chargers in that box. Heck, he had his first real car when he was 12! It was a '69 Charger with a 383 Magnum & we used to drive it around his horseshoe driveway while his dad kept his eye on us..lol Man those were good times! What parent would let 2 trouble makers like us do that nowadays?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Tough call*

Looks pretty authentic from my house; but without having it in hand, all bets are off. 

Light or whacky overspray at odd angles underneath is an authenticating tell. The roof play wear continues into the roof stripe. The stripes are text book Aurora, especially across the complex hood detail which is very difficult to duplicate or restore. The weird horizontal glue wipe underneath at the bottom edge of the wind shield is a bit odd though. Appears to have some minor crazing here and there in the lacquer ...yes?....or is it my computer?

If so... 

Thats characteristic of ancient lacquers. The tan plastic body and the black lacquer age differently. Often the lacquer will start checking as time passes and things shrink up. Under magnification, if the edges of the checks are layed down fairly smooth and eventually begin to reveal the base color, it's probably original. If the check edges are covered and ruffled then its likely been retouched; as the new volatiles work the exposed edges of old and raise them like a lasagna noodle.

Due to the delicate nature of the original paint it's extremely difficult if not impossible to re-touch an original without stripping it completely and starting over. As soon as modern paint touches the original it will explode; as though it were sprayed with a can of "wrinkle finish". We've seen the results here in the past.

Lastly is something not directly related to the model itself. This pitkit appears to be a time capsule. It contains OTHER nice/decent examples that havent been kid flogged or mixed and matched by a flea marketeer. So, not surprisingly the excellent condition of the Ferrari is in keeping with the care that the other cars were treated with. The lowball price indicates no-one had a clue as to the actual value of the contents.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I just came back to this thread, and Wow Ditto ! That 250 looks Awesome , and to my eye- looks authentic, at least from the pix posted.
Man you Scored BIG TIME (authentic Black Ferrari or Not) :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

He shoots... HE SCORES! Very nice! Besides the aforementioned Ferrari, I am totally digging the Falcon... and is that blue GT a candy painted version?

Sweet. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> I had to drive over an hour to get there, but I'd say it was worth it! I got the cars and a small box of track for $10!! Whoo hoo!


Wow nice, I have to ask. Did you try to lower the price at all. I remember once I found a lady at a flea market with 8 complete t jets asking 40 dollars. I couldnt resist and offer 25 and she took it. I felt quilty for a little. a very little lol. Nice score..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> He shoots... HE SCORES! Very nice! Besides the aforementioned Ferrari, I am totally digging the Falcon... and is that blue GT a candy painted version?
> 
> Sweet. :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


The Falcon is pretty sweet.. not as nice as some of the others, but very displayable (if thats a word..lol) Blue GT is a candy painted body & its dead mint as are several others . Ferrari has just erupted on eBay and went from $53 one minute, to now $275 the next! WOW!!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm not a slot guy but I would have grabbed those too.


----------

